

Satya Nadella: Bold Ambition and Our Core - kohanz
http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2014/07/10/satya-nadella-to-employees-bold-ambition-and-our-core/

======
kohanz
Clickable link to letter: [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/ceo/index.html](http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/ceo/index.html)

I couldn't submit this as the URL because it was posted for an older story
150+ days ago.

